# New to me Boat :)



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

Got it on E-bay for 760 dollars, I bid thinking it would go for way more. The trailer and trolling motor if purchased new would cost around 900, trailer $320 out the door new, Tm I found on bps for $599. My thought was if I got it for under 800 dollars since the Tm and trailer are new its a good deal and if the boat is crap at least I still come out with an okay deal. The boat is in good shape the decking looks pretty nice. I'd like to remove some of the wood supports for alum, remove the middle seat and expand the front deck.

Details:

Harbor freight Jon boat trailer, one month old. ( Esquire posted about these )

Trolling motor is new MK 55 LB Thrust with auto pilot and foot control.

Batteries: Two Deep Marine Batteries CA: 660 CCA: 470 said to be one month old.

1987 Grumman 14 ft, 38 inch bottom Jon boat


I'll post more photos later after work I got home late last night from picking her up, just snapped a quick pic with the blackberry while waiting on the people I commute to work with.

Towed her about 3 1/2 hours last night the trailer pulled better than my Tractor supply store utility trailer. 



*edit moving photos


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2007)

Woo hoo! good job man! That is awesome! 

That right there is a lean mean fish fighting machine! =D> 


Good luck!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice score!


----------



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

Just looking I'm going to need some thoughts on the rear decking so I can operate an outboard, right now I can't even hang one on it due to the decking.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice rig! Hard to tell in the pic, but isn't there a rear lid where your battery(s) are stored? You might have to do some trimming on the lid if possible to mount the motor. 

I sure wish my garage was as squared-away as yours! 8) . Mine needs a good cleaning (as in take some stuff to the dump).


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Mine needs a good cleaning (as in take some stuff to the dump).



You too? 

I pile crap on the boat!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2007)

Dude do not worry about that trailer in Louisville - heck they do not even have vehicle inspections right?


----------



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

esquired said:


> Dude do not worry about that trailer in Louisville - heck they do not even have vehicle inspections right?




I've never heard of a vehicle inspection. The trailer is titled as "14-15 boat trailer" doubt I could get a ticket.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is what I would do to that boat. 

First of all, you shouldn't tow that boat a mile the way it is, if you attach a motor. The bunks need to extend a couple inches past the boat, on ANY boat. The outboard pushes down on the transom, and that is where the most support is needed. 2 ways to do this. 1, make the bunks longer. 2, go to a welder, and extend the tongue. Personally, we would do the second. On any trailer, too much tongue weight is better than too little. On jons, there really isn't such thing as too much tongue weight. Therefore, by extending the tongue, and sliding boat forward, you get the axle farther back, and it will tow better, especially when adding an outboard. 

As far as the boat, your bow deck is probably pretty good. I don't know your style of fishing, but for many people, that is enough deck. Then, I would lower your seat amidships, and use that while running the outboard. Trust me, you aren't gonna want to sit that high while running. 

Then, that aft deck needs a bit of work. I would shorten it a bit. Then, have an adjustable height seat pole, so while fishing, you put the extension in, and then while running the outboard, you drop it down. It is a real pain to reach down for a tiller. You will find yourself sitting on the deck to drive before long, if you don't. You will have to shorten the deck, as you won't be able to reach the tiller, if you put a seat at the front of the deck. Find the aluminum factory installed bench seat. Personally, I wouldn't extend much farther forward than that. They are placed there for a good reason. You can extend forward on the sides, but the middle needs to be open for your legs. Having them extend forward on the sides will actually help you more than you think. You rarely will use the area directly forward of the seat for fishing, so from what I have found, that is the best design.

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Alright, just reread your first post. Disregard what I sayed about your bow, and midships deck. You seem to have a good plan there. But, I would recommend finding a way to use a lower seat while driving. May want an adjustable height post, and the bow guy just sits backwards. Good luck!!


----------



## pbw (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay detailed photos now where is the SUN LIGHT? Freaking time change and winter! I'm going to use this thread to detail my mods unless Jim wants me to move it else where. 
and ps pic of the other side of my garage I like my garage's empty 
*edit moving photos  to gallery


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2007)

That's one clean rig!  .

I wouldn't dare post a pic of my garage right now, lol :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2007)

pbw said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Dude do not worry about that trailer in Louisville - heck they do not even have vehicle inspections right?
> ...



I recall (a looong time ago) that Ky had vehicle inspections, and a dang sticker for it that went inside your windshield.


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2007)

Man thats a clean boat, You really did get a good deal!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, that first picture just didn't do justice. That is clean, and well cared for. But, I still stand by my post on what you may want to do to it. Just my 2 cents worth, take it or leave it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the river anchor system - I fished on a float trip where they used chains to drift anchor for bass.

One of my spring projects will be to add that!


----------



## pbw (Nov 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> I like the river anchor system - I fished on a float trip where they used chains to drift anchor for bass.
> 
> One of my spring projects will be to add that!




I don't know too much about drift anchoring


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 6, 2007)

> I don't know too much about drift anchoring



:shock: Brings to mind what happened to me about 3 years ago at Ky Lake while using the Tracker. It was windy and I noticed we were drifting, even though I had the anchor out. Looked over the side of the boat and saw my polypro anchor line floating freely on the surface. Come to find out the carabiner that was back-spliced into the line (bought it like that at WalMart) had un-clipped itself somehow from the anchor. It happened on two different trips (2 different anchor lines from WalMart). There are now two 12lb mushroom anchors (almost in the same location) near Moors Resort & Marina. I do not buy those pre-made anchor lines with the carabiner from Wally World any longer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2007)

pbw said:


> I don't know too much about drift anchoring



I have seen them made using a chain anchor (pictured below) with a winch and anchor rode (rope) that allows the operator to lower the chains so that they will drag on the river bottom slowing the boat. If you want the boat to stop, you drop the chains between the rocks or structure and it catches.

This worked well while smallmouth fishing allowing the angler to make multiple presentations to an area as the boat slowly drifted past.


----------



## pbw (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay

During lunch today I got the trailer title changed over and licensed. I'm legal. The boat is another story. It seems Ky doesn't like the way Indiana (where the boat is currently registered) does boat titles! I contacted the seller and sent him a form he has to fill out and have notarized! I hate paperwork...


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 6, 2007)

pbw said:


> ...The boat is another story. It seems Ky doesn't like the way Indiana (where the boat is currently registered) does boat titles! I contacted the seller and sent him a form he has to fill out and have notarized!



I recall a friend of mine having a similar problem when he bought a 2-man boat from a fellow in Indiana. I think he had to do the same thing you're doing.


----------



## pbw (Nov 6, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > ...The boat is another story. It seems Ky doesn't like the way Indiana (where the boat is currently registered) does boat titles! I contacted the seller and sent him a form he has to fill out and have notarized!
> ...



Yes Kentucky Form TC 96-184! https://www.fayettecountyclerk.com/fccweb/pdf/BoatAppTitle-Regis.pdf


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 7, 2007)

Dave, did you make that chain anchor? That thing is a monstrosity! It sounds like a good idea though. A lot of times when I do canoe float trips on the Upper Delaware we end up passing by a lot of spots because the current is too strong/fast.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Dave, did you make that chain anchor? That thing is a monstrosity! It sounds like a good idea though. A lot of times when I do canoe float trips on the Upper Delaware we end up passing by a lot of spots because the current is too strong/fast.



No - you can buy them like that.

The guy I fished with would wrap the chains with duct tape to prevent the links from becoming wedged in the rocks.

Also, you can wear that around your neck to impress the ladies


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 7, 2007)

It would also make a nice nose ring.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 7, 2007)

Mr. T carrying his dinner plate with him!? :shock:


----------



## WVfishing (Nov 7, 2007)

looks good, congrats


----------



## pbw (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay I'm now legal got her registered! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 14, 2007)

pbw said:


> Okay I'm now legal got her registered! :shock:



Congrats! and you want have to worry about doing it again (renewing) unitl the end of April


----------



## shamoo (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats Mr.pbw, that is a clean looken boat,good luck with it.


----------



## pbw (Nov 15, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I'm now legal got her registered! :shock:
> ...



In April I can renew by phone or mail! 8) I don't like going to Clerks offices.


----------



## pbw (Nov 23, 2007)

Okay Today I tore out the front decking and boy did I find some junk!

The good news I found $60 dollars! The bad huh well lets go to the pics!

Below is the front deck removed, thing must weigh 60-70 pounds. The trolling motor was attached to this, this entire piece was attached to the front seat of the boat using two dry wall screws! :shock: 
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-340

Underside of the front deck removed
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-341


Between the front seat/and middle this piece of chip board was mounted to the floor.
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-339

This decking was in the middle of the boat attached to the boat using four bolts threw the boats middle seat. If you look closely at the second photo below you will see a dining room table leaf.
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-338
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-337


Now to the wiring! :lol: 
TM wire going into small junkie wire!
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-344

Front running light, who stole the extension cord! 
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?pos=-345




I'm off to buy some alum box runs and some wood.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

Good pics! The previous owners wiring job looks kinda scary and not too safe. :shock:


----------



## pbw (Nov 23, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Good pics! The previous owners wiring job looks kinda scary and not too safe. :shock:



Yes new wiring is on the list too with some fuses/breakers.


----------

